# Problem after grooming...razor burn????



## Jplatthy

Need some advice......my dogs got groomed (same groomer I have been using for months BUT she may have had new people..I don't know..she said she did mine herself)....anyways I always have her do a "sanitary" trim on all of them but on Sissy my female will take only a few steps and then sit down and start whining like crazy and/or scoots her butt along the floor......I have NO idea what the problem is...her um private part looks to me like it is really really RED and looks like there might be razor burn? Is that possible??? All she wants to do is lay in her bed which usually she is always on the couch or under our feet...........I can take her to the vet in the morning but I'm just wondering if it is razor burn is there anything safe to put on it to give her some relief until Sat morning at 7:30????

Thanks!


----------



## krandall

Yes, it could most definitely be razor burn. Kodi got shaved too much (way up past his penis) for his neuter, and had terrible razor burn. The vet did have me get something from the pharmacy (OTC) to put on it, but I can't remember what just now. If I remember, I'll post again.


----------



## rdanielle

Aww poor lil girl 

Do you have Chris Christensen's Peace & Kindness spray? http://www.chrissystems.com/natural-skin-product-for-dogs-and-cats.aspx

http://www.lowchensaustralia.com/health/collsilver.htm

Does she lick at the area? Might try a cone or a onesie.

If you want to go the natural route ~
Coconut oil is also good for wounds and itching (internally & externally): 
http://www.kokonutpacific.com.au/NiulifeCoconutOil/Health/PetCorner.php

Aloe Vera
http://www.lowchensaustralia.com/health/handyhints.htm


----------



## Jplatthy

I KNOW me and I will end up taking her to the vet.....I hate seeing her in so much pain...poor lil baby..I would have taken her tonight except the BF was griping about it.....he will be gone in the morning...unfortunately not permanently LOL and I will take her then so he won't even know and can't complain about it........I bet if HIS private parts had razor burn he would want it treated immediately!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

If you go to your vet or in the future ask for a small bottle of Neo-Predel it is a powder, you shake a small bit on. It is made up of: neomycin sulfate, isoflupfodone acetate, and tetracaine HCI, this is really great to keep on hand for any kind of skin type infection or surgery problems. I always have this in my first aid kit for the dogs.


----------



## Jplatthy

Thanks and I will ask for it.


----------



## Jplatthy

Acted like they didn't know what I was talking about with the Neo-Predel but it wasn't my regular vet she is off for the Holiday  I really like her ......but this gives the bf ammunition for future problems because the vet said there is really nothing he can do....keep her from licking it....i said well she really is acting like she is in alot of pain because she has not eaten and is not drinking and did not use the bathroom all yesterday and he finally agreed to give her something for it and told me to use the neosporin(sp?) or cortizone on it but when I try to put it on she screams so it's pretty hard to do........going to see if there is a spray..........and they put her in one of those plastic icky e collars and I'm thinking a onesie would be better but he said it wouldn't "air" out if I covered it....grrrrrrr


----------



## motherslittlehelper

If you got a long enough onesie, I can't imagine it would fit so snugly that it would keep the air from getting to the area; however, it may rub on it and cause even more pain? I am sorry Sissie is feeling so miserable. Hope you have told your groomer so they can pay closer attention when they shave the dogs. You can pretty much bet that if the bf had his nether regions shaved, resulting in razor burn, he would be throwing a pity party.


----------



## Jplatthy

I'm not sure.......I went out and bought the inflatable e collar and she seems to move better in that along with the spray hydrocortisone rather than the cream which required me touching her........but she won't lay down with the inflatable lol...she just sits there looking at me to help her......I think I'm gonna try the onesie and see how she acts with that on.......


----------



## whimsy

NEO-PREDEF© with Tetracaine Powder is indicated in the treatment of certain ear and skin conditions in dogs & cats and for minor cuts, wounds, etc. in the reduction of pain and inflammatory response.


I'm surprised the vet didn't know what it was. It is a pretty standard thing at the vets office.


----------



## Jplatthy

Honestly I think he just didn't want to be bothered...he kind of acted like I was wasting his time...of course he also looked like he was maybe 12 lol....anyways....glad he is NOT my regular vet's fill in....must have been hard to find someone to work the Holiday weekend......


----------



## heatherk

Has anybody here tried Vetericyn? I was thinking about getting some to have JIC, but I've never tried it. Does it work as advertised?


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

I hope Sissy feels better. Razor burn hurts. You could try some aloe or coconut oil like Renee mentioned.


----------



## Becky Chittenden

If the other things didn't work, try coloidias silver spray or tea tree oil spray. Don't use the tea tree from a natural foods place, but one from a vet supply place. I've found both to be helpful for skin irritations. I'd try the c s spray first (CC has it) as it seems to soothe.


----------



## Kathie

Years ago I had my poodle groomed at the vet's office. After I got her home she started acting funny and I discovered her entire belly area was red and raw from razor burn. I was furious and called the office and they told me to bring her back in. The vet took one look and I could tell he was upset although he never apologized for his groomer. He did give her some pain medication and there was no charge! I don't think he gave me anything for her burn, though, although this has been well over twenty years ago and I may have forgotten!!! It was a horrible experience! I hope Sissy is feeling better soon. I would ask for some pain meds.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Sorry your Vet did not know what Neo-Predef is, I think I typed a l on the end but it is very common so next time ask again, it is old and cheap and easy to get on the dog and good to have on hand. Hope your pup feels better quickly.


----------



## Jplatthy

She seems to be doing a little better than yesterday which is good. I honestly think he was upset over working the Holiday weekend or something. I've actually never seen him in there before and if he were the regular "on call" vet I would have to change vets.......he didn't seem to get the "pain" my poor lil baby was in....and Sissy is the one who can really handle pain compared to the other two so I know it must really hurt her to be acting like this......anyways.....she hates the e-collars....i had the regular one and tried the inflatable one hoping she would tolerate it better but she won't lie down in either and just sits there looking at me with sad eyes...so I take it off as long as she is right with me and I can watch her....the onesies seemed to really bother her so that idea went out the window.....


----------



## StarrLhasa

So how is Sissy doing? I feel so bad for her. Buffy got razor burn on her belly and underarms last September, but the groomer did not do her sanitary cit as short so that area was not painful. And, it was the groomer who told me about the razor burn and apologized for causing Buffy such discomfort. She cared but did not realize until the redness showed up that she had shaved the hair too short. Fortunately, Buffy recovered after a few days. I am sure it has been much worse for your Sissy.


----------



## Jplatthy

Sissy is doing much better...almost back to her old self! The hardest part was keeping Misty off the collar......she thought it made a GREAT play toy as she tugged Sissy around the room....grrrrrrrrr...........so I had to be very vigilant and couldn't leave them alone so I ended up carrying Sissy around with me alot the last few days lol.......how quickly they learn to expect that lol because now Sissy sits and waits to see if I will "pick her up" rather than walk ............they are so funny sometimes

The pills the vet gave me and the spray seemed to help alot and of course he said that keeping her from licking the area would be key.......

Thanks for asking!


----------



## jillnors2

My Bichon had razor burn earlier this year, I did not put anything on it. My vet actually said not to put the hydrocortisone on it. It was MUCH better after a day or two.


----------



## Jplatthy

I think mine did because Sissy refused to walk.......she wasn't eating or drinking unless I carried her and stood her rt in front of the bowl..same with going potty...so I know she had to have been in pain......

But she seems completely back to normal today which is great

Thanks


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Glad to hear that Sissy is much better!


----------



## atsilvers27

This has been a pretty informative thread - I'm glad to hear she's better. I used to have a groomer co-worker that wanted to be known for her close sanitary cuts - some owners prefer that, I don't because I've seen too many people complain about their dog being bothered by it. She would use a 30 blade, which is almost a surgical shave and illegal to use directly on the skin in the salon I work in. She was eventually fired. I would calmly mention it to your groomer, that seems like a whole ordeal to go through! Maybe she had another girl prep your dog and she used the wrong blade, or she didn't use a light enough touch.


----------



## Kathie

I'm so glad to hear Sissy is feeling better!


----------



## Jplatthy

Thanks everyone...I still need to call the groomer and talk to her about it...she told me she would cut their nails for free when I was in there (this was before the razor burn incident lol) so I'm thinking maybe when I take them in next week , I will discuss with her in person rather than over the phone.....


----------



## Kathie

Talking in person is a very good idea. That way you can also read her expression and body language. It is always better to wait until you've calmed down, too!!!


----------

